# Why is it so hard to find a conti giant?



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been looking for a few weeks now and cant find any in my area! Im so gutted!! 

There are lots further up north but i just dont have the transport to go all that way and thats why i need one fairly near me.

Does anybody know why these are so hard to get hold of? All i want to do is give one a nice loving home 

Please if anybody knows of any please let me know, i know i keep asking but hopefully somebody might be able to help me if i keep trying! I live in Enfield which is North London/Middlesex.

Thanks


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> I have been looking for a few weeks now and cant find any in my area! Im so gutted!!
> 
> There are lots further up north but i just dont have the transport to go all that way and thats why i need one fairly near me.
> 
> ...


i know someone who is going to breed her conti's soon she lives in harlow. 
have you tried rescue centres? they sometimes get them in.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I have tried rescue centres and breeders but with no luck so far! Harlow isnt that far from me its just a shame they dont have any now! Thanks for that i will kep you in mnd if im still looking way down the line x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> I have tried rescue centres and breeders but with no luck so far! Harlow isnt that far from me its just a shame they dont have any now! Thanks for that i will kep you in mnd if im still looking way down the line x


good luck with your search x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you, hope you are all sorted out now and happier with the site x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Continental Giant Rabbits- Ready Now Newmarket Essex pets for sale adoption cats dogs birds

CONTINENTAL GIANT RABBITS and GIANT PAPILLONS

this 1 is a friend of mine Breeders of Continental Giant and Giant French Lop Rabbits in the UK i havent spoken to her for ages but i know she breeds them


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi i have already contacted the first two you, one doesnt have any and the other is getting back to me.

The other website, they dont do continental giants.

Thanks again


----------



## Repxotics (Dec 10, 2014)

Continental Giant Rabbits 
3x Does 
2x Bucks
These stunning bunnies make Fantastic pets, very friendly and come bounding up to you for some attention! 
Happy to use an animal courier.
Cuddles, Viewings & Collection from Bruton or Shepton mallet in Somerset.
Please contact me on 07706801258


----------

